# Temporary hack



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Everybody's gone hackin' ,hackin' U.S.A. *


*~CS~*


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

*(A) Other Articles.​*​​​​Except as specifically modified in this
article, all other requirements of this _Code _for permanent​
wiring shall apply to temporary wiring installations.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I liked the waterproofing. Where's the Skotchkote?


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Whats the odds...cheapy indoor panel with a bag over it. 
Might be ok with ahj, if it's a lawn&leaf bag.:laughing::no:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

could be a double bagger homeline panel N/S.....~CS~


----------

